# Reassessment of injuries under the Pension Act and NVC



## prairefire (23 Sep 2020)

I am currently at a total of 85% for all claims. I have been reassessed for my back injury from a night parachute jump and have been  told that it will be going up. This injury falls under the Pension Act.  I have also been reassessed for my PTSD and have been told that it is going up. The PTSD is under the NVC.

What Act will they apply? Is there a policy directive or is it whichever one gets through adjudication first?
At 64 there are considerably different financial outcomes......


----------



## CampCricket (12 Oct 2020)

Diagnosis date of illness / injury determines where you land for benefits. If you were originally diagnosed before 2006, any updates do not affect your NVC pension other then to increase the amount. However, if your PTSD is a new diagnosis... even if there are documented symptoms before 2006... VAC always uses the date you were officially diagnosed. 

I am far better off under the new charter that I would have been the old charter. The old charter greatly benefits those that can still work. From what I understand, You can still work and not have your salary clawed back. Sure, you can now keep the first $20,000 under the earnings loss benefits, but CPP only allows $4000 before they start clawing back... and then your reporting to VAC / SISIP becomes painful and you get pestered with forms on your ability to return back to work...

You are not required to prove your are unable to work or participate in a return to work program.  Your benefits stay the same. 

Where the new charter blows the old plan out of the water is when you are over 85% disabled and qualify for earnings loss at 90% of your former earnings. Plus they cover most of your medical expenses that are not pensioned. I am 95%. I am far better off under the new charter then I would be under the old one. So if you are not able to work at all, you might look at moving everything under the new charter.


----------



## Mediman14 (7 Jan 2021)

If you are 100%, does Reassessments matter at all?


----------

